# Any options for soft tonneau cover with roof rack style bars above?



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking to carry 4 bikes above the bed of my truck while being able to utilize the bed space and have a soft tonneau cover. Any ideas?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dunno about soft tonneau covers, but there are a number available that work with the retractable type.

This is just one example I turned up on a quick google search.

http://www.truckcoversusa.com/american-rack-system/


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Is any of the top rail exposed still with the cover on?
If so, you can simply add towers dropped through the rails and add a load bar or two and the racks of your choice.


----------



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

Shark said:


> Is any of the top rail exposed still with the cover on?
> If so, you can simply add towers dropped through the rails and add a load bar or two and the racks of your choice.
> View attachment 1208099


Not sure as I currently have a cap and am researching ideas at this point. And do you mean dropped through the stake holes?


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

A buddy of mine put these on the top of the bed rails to mount a foot pack, load bars, etc.

https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/roof-rack/accessories/thule-top-tracks-60-_-6432999


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

This is what I had on my old Dakota.

Truck Rack (Slick Rack)- Mtbr.com


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

shades9323 said:


> Not sure as I currently have a cap and am researching ideas at this point. And do you mean dropped through the stake holes?


Just the towers drilled through the rail.


----------



## kf9yr (May 15, 2012)

I could add two more 1up trays to have 4 bikes.

I bolted O-channel to the top of the rails and have attached the cross bars to that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

kf9yr said:


> I could add two more 1up trays to have 4 bikes.
> 
> I bolted O-channel to the top of the rails and have attached the cross bars to that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I ended up ordering a pace Edwards UltraGroove Tonneau Cover with the rail kit. Decided I like the security of the retractable. Now trying to figure out trays. How do you like the 1UP trays? Are the easy to use and secure? I am leaning toward the inno tire hold trays right now.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

ProRac + Truxsport roll-up tonneau + assortment of Swagman Race Ready racks, boat rack, roof pod, etc.

The ProRac and Truxsport tonneau were a matched set. The hardware jives perfectly.

If I get creative, I can do 5 or 6 bikes (I'd have to borrow racks), or a boat + 3 bikes, or several boats, or a roof pod + 3 bikes - still pull a camper, or add a hitch rack for 4 more bikes - and have a bed full of useless crap.

The stainless bolts on the outside are seized even though I used anti-seize when I put it together, but the inside clamps are in good shape. I think I broke just 1 when I moved it from the old Colorado to the less-old Colorado. Some of the hardware I bought and some of the slider nuts in the tracks I just made from aluminum bar (the seized ones). It is at least 8 years old. Reconfiguring it has been pretty easy over the years as forks/dropouts/axles have changed and I got new racks.

-F


----------



## kf9yr (May 15, 2012)

I really like the 1-up trays. They are very low-profile when they’re not being used. 

I go through the car wash all the time and no problems. 

They also hold my bikes very securely. I’m not sure where you live but the AZ sun does a number on plastic and the all-aluminum construction makes that a non-issue. 

Made in the USA is another plus in my opinion. 

Good Luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kf9yr said:


> I really like the 1-up trays. They are very low-profile when they're not being used.
> 
> I go through the car wash all the time and no problems.
> 
> ...


I have a couple that I like a lot, too.

Only issue is that the arms rattle a bit. I keep meaning to wrap the offending areas with old tubes, but keep forgetting.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Any newer options out there for soft tonneau and above bed rack? Search of google leads you to pro rack and paceedwards as the only 2 main choices.

Yes I am reviving an old thread but relevant one


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Well decided to go Bedrock HD from Yakima and will use some of existing 1Up Trays and maybe purchase another and relent to the palstic bags, rubbermaid tubs, and maybe luggage bag in truck bed when traveling any distance. Don't get the security of the tonneau but couldn't see dropping the dollars for any of the options out there.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

I like the style of truxedo tonneau covers but their soft tonneau is only compatible with a DeeZee Invis-A-Rack. Not sure if this kind of rack can be modified and used as a bike rack.


----------



## Bigee Tires (Nov 22, 2007)

More details please on the fat bike rack, materials, mounting etc.


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

My setup with bed cover and rack system. Not a fan of tailgate pads or hitch racks. Too many distracted drivers that will plow into you while updating there instagram


----------

